
Ask HN: Anyone using ZeroMQ in production? Experience? - yehosef
A few times I&#x27;ve toyed with 0MQ but stopped there.  I had one use case that was promising but was running into reconnection problems for transient clients.   I have another project that I think might be a good fit, but I&#x27;m concern about cases that might come up in production that I&#x27;m not familiar with.<p>I&#x27;m interested to hear from people that have or are using it in production and how it&#x27;s was.  What communication patterns did you use and did you have any issues you had to work around (like queue disconnects - Paranoid Pirate Pattern vs Simple Pirate Pattern)?
======
eesmith
As no one has answered anything substantive, you may wish to look over
previous ZeroMQ postings on HN, like submissions at
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&qu...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&query=zeromq&sort=byDate&type=story)
.

You may find earlier discussions on pros or cons, projects using it, and
perhaps people you can contact for direct emails.

Don't forget to also search on older comments, not just submissions.

------
eesmith
I am not personally familiar with ZeroMQ. Just wanted to point out that the
Jupyter notebook uses it, which means it's widely deployed - [https://jupyter-
client.readthedocs.io/en/stable/messaging.ht...](https://jupyter-
client.readthedocs.io/en/stable/messaging.html)

